# Clock lens removal



## Bluedog (Aug 8, 2018)

After searching threads for an hour I will just ask. How do I get the lens off of my clock in my 66? It appears to just be a matter of getting the shaft out that sets the clock.


----------



## Bluedog (Aug 8, 2018)

To be more clear, I have the clock out of the cluster on my bench. I have gently bent the small hash marks back that hold the housing to the lens and face. 
The only thing holding me up is the shaft that adjusts the time. It has a knob on the outside of the lens that is pulled and turned to set the time and a gear on the back that turns the larger gears when it is turned. 
It appears to me that either the knob or the gear would need to come off in order to slide the shaft through the lens. 
Any help would be appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Bluedog said:


> To be more clear, I have the clock out of the cluster on my bench. I have gently bent the small hash marks back that hold the housing to the lens and face.
> The only thing holding me up is the shaft that adjusts the time. It has a knob on the outside of the lens that is pulled and turned to set the time and a gear on the back that turns the larger gears when it is turned.
> It appears to me that either the knob or the gear would need to come off in order to slide the shaft through the lens.
> Any help would be appreciated.
> Thanks


Have never done it. The only thing I could find on the internet said to use a pair of curved needle nose pliers to grab the metal shaft just below the knob, and unscrew the knob. Later knobs seem to have a visible screw in the middle of the knob that holds them on.


----------



## Bluedog (Aug 8, 2018)

This thing is quite a pain. I try again every day after letting it soak over night. I'm bound and determined not to break it. Maybe when I get some alcohol in me this weekend it will get easier.


----------

